# Miter trimmer



## Blake

I've got one and I love it.


----------



## Grumpy

Gary, thats a neat tool. What thickness can it tollerate?.


----------



## TomFran

Gary,

These are like shooting boards - only better, right? The blade is angled to make trimming easier.


----------



## GaryK

Grumpy - Up to 4" tall and from 2" to 6" wide, depending on the height.

Tom - I guess you could say that.


----------



## YorkshireStewart

A really useful tool. I use mine for smaller boxes as well as frames


----------



## Radish

There used to be an American made version of this, the Pootatuck Lion Miter Trimmer. Looks like they went under after 75 years of manufacture. Sigh…


----------



## mot

Can you tune them, Gary? If they are not exactly 45 degrees from the store? Also, how does it work. I see a fence, but is there a stop that the cutoff rests up against to gauge the cut?


----------



## GaryK

Tom - Yes you can tune them. The two little circles on the base have pins that are off center so you can
rotate them.

No stops for the depth of cut. It's made for taking off shavings.


----------



## rikkor

Looks like it wouldn't even slow down for a finger. Are there appropriate guards?


----------



## GaryK

Rikkor - Well, it doesn't chop like a guillotine, but takes slow slices which you control.

No, no guards.


----------



## LeeJ

These are great tools for shearing the edge of a board, much like a paring chisel. Sneaking up on a cut, as I like to refer to it.

I wish I could remember which drawer in the shop has my camcorder. I placed it in a drawer about a month ago, while bring in a load of materials, and know I can't get to several of them, I know it's somewhere in there.
I have several short videos I would really like to do, demonstrating fine joinery. (once I learn how to use the darn camera).

There are several unique chisels in particular which I think would benefit all of us in mastering it's use, and are a great addition for all woodworkers to have in the shop. Very handy.

I'll keep looking.

Lee


----------



## bbrooks

I have seen those and been thinking of one for picture frames. Glad to hear it is a good tool to use.


----------



## TomFran

Gary,

What do they cost?


----------



## GaryK

You can find them used for whatever you can find them for or for example $180 at Rockler.

Shop around.


----------



## mrtrim

wood craft also carries them


----------



## SPalm

Grizzly has one called the G1690 miter trimmer. $145
They have an option for it that holds a piece 'up' 45 degrees for compound work or odd shape pieces.
They also have an option for stop blocks.
Both options seem pretty simple to make.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Top-Trim-Attachment-for-G1690-Miter-Trimmer/G3043


----------



## tommyboy

In a Texas Cage Match between the miter trimmer and the shooting board which one comes out the winner?

peace


----------



## Radish

Yeah, new feature Lumberjocks Celebrity Tool Death Match. Gizmodyne, you want this one?


----------



## mrtrim

my new rockler mag has it marked down from 180. to 139


----------



## YorkshireStewart

Here is an old Dosch one on eBay starting at $99.99 and another newer one at $47.00


----------



## grovemadman

I own the Original LION miter trimmer and I swear by it. The company is still in business and you can get one at any of the places listed below: The LION has accessories that go with it as well, such as a stop block system which goes up to 28" Using it will give you exactly the same size mitered piece and is essential for a seamless flat glue up. Many Picture frames I have made I didn't use splines, biscuits or dowels the joints were that good!!! I've never used a knock off version, but I do know they are made in a rainforest somewhere. I always by American or European tools if I can. I'll take Gary's word for it if he says his cuts good, but I know for sure mine has thicker blades. It'll trim Purpleheart so thin you can see through it! If you can't get the original the knockoff will still Improve your miters exponentially, they are that Good!
Thanks for the review Gary, this is definitely one tool that anyone who does a lot of miters can use!!!!

Online 
Amazon.com

Coastal Tool
Hartville Tool

Highland Hardware 
RightTool.com

Woodcraft Supply

----------------------------------------

California

Austin Hardwoods and Hardware

610 N. Santiago Street

Santa Ana, CA 92701

(714) 953-4000

Buena Tool Company

433 Laguna Street

Santa Barbara, CA 93101

(888) 283-6225

Australia, UK and USA

2645 Riverside AVE

Paso Robles, CA 93446

(805) 237-9725

Connecticut

Coastal Tool

510 New Park Avenue

W. Hartford, CT 06110

Tools Plus

153 Meadow Street

Waterbury, CT 06702

(800) 222-6133

Georgia

Highland Hardware

1045 North Highland Avenue

Atlanta, GA 30306

800-241-6748

Illinois

Berland's House of Tools

1520 Centre Circle Drive

Downer's Grove, IL 60515

(800) 339-0026

Massachusetts

Harland B. Foster

15 Bridge Street

Great Barrington, MA 01230

(800) 286-8995

Woodworkers Warehouse

128 Oxford Street

Lynn, MA 01901

Minnesota

SATCO Supply

441 Old Highway 8

St. Paul, MN 55112

800-328-4644

New Jersey

Montague Tool & Supply Co

42 Broad Street

Branchville, NJ 07826

973-948-6400

New York

United Manufacturer's Supplies

80 Gordon Drive

Syossett, NY 11791

(800) 645-7260

Philipps Bros. Supply

2525 Kensington Avenue

Amherst, NY 14226

(716) 839-4800

Ohio

Hartville Tool

13163 Market Avenue

North Hartville, OH 44632

(800) 345-2396

Pennsylvania

Richard T. Byrnes Co.

600 Hannum Avenue

West Chester, PA 19380

(800) 228-2976

Utah

Woodworkers Supply

1402 West Center Street

Orem, UT 84057

(801) 224-2260

West Virginia

Woodcraft Supply

Corporation Box 1686

Parkersburg, WV 26102

(800) 225-1153

Wisconsin

Bay Verte Machinery, Inc.

975 Parkview Road

Green Bay, WI 54304

(800) 654-7440

LaForce, Inc

1060 West Mason Street

Green Bay, WI 54303

(800) 672-6795

Woodworker's Depot

2001 Ramada Way

Green Bay, WI 54304

(800) 891-9003

----------------------------------------
For further information about finding a distributor near you, call or write the address below: 
Lion Miter Trimmer
P.O. Box 602
Rowley, MA 01969com
phone: (978) 948-7504
fax: (978) 948-5443 
eMail: [email protected] 
HomeHow to UseBackgroundSupportWhere to BuyCutsPartsAccessoriesDownload Instructions

HomeHow to UseBackgroundSupportWhere to Buy


----------



## tgilbert

I agree this is a great tool i found a lion at a yard sale i kept looking at it, and the lady gave it to me for five bucks score!


----------



## paullorentzen

I need to trim frames that are up to 10" wide x 1" thick. Does anyone know of a monster version of the Lion trimmer?


----------



## elithian

I have owned several of miter trimmers including the Lion. I have seen a large industrial version (12 inch cuts) in the Library of Congress Shop years ago so I know they exist. I personally do not see the difference except in price from the knock offs that were produced in this country and now others. More recent versions include two positive stops and a markings for other critical stops. Attachments can still be bought (grizzley has good prices) . I would not buy the more expensive models for quality sake alone. It just cost more. The imports are not made in rain forest and cut just fine. If you want to be a good patriot it does support American workers when you buy "Made in USA".


----------



## tvrgeek

Just got one myself. Can't compare it to an original Lyon as it has been 50 years since I used one, but I love it. Mine came from Rockler for $200, but also sold by many sources for many prices. Took quite a bit of adjustment of the four excentrics to get is dead on. Scribe marks were close. The end of my miter saw issues. It can trim a 1×3 1/2 (real dimension) oak rail with only a little OOMPH. Bolt to the table of course. Finally, no light gap between miter square and the end.

There is a limit on how thin a trim you can make. Try to get down to a paper and it will slide past. In theory, I bet you could cut thinner with a shooting board, but this is sure easier. I imagine the blades could be made a lot sharper. They are not flat to 3000 grit and stroped and I am not sure the same steel quality as a Hock plane iron Anyone try that?


----------

